# OMG, it squeaks!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor Tilly didn't know what the heck that noise was...

very funny....What a brave little puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry and Tilly look like they are having a blast. Very cute video and great time waster here at work:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh hahaha... she definitely wondered where that squeak came from!

And Harry was absolutely the CUTEST thing as a baby!!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, I loved it! I did wonder if she was going to get down there & squeeze to see if she could make it squeak again. Adorable! Thanks for the share! Enjoyed watching it.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

how sweet are those two!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

hahah I love her face when he barks...shes like "what the heck was that" haha.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL!! I think Harry just wanted to watch Jeremy Kyle in peace.:doh:


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

That was very cute. Have to love the 1st bark.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I really enjoyed watching them play. That's a good advertisement for having more than one dog : . My 2 boys play "bitey-face" too and I love to just watch them go at it. It's amazing how expressive Tilly can be just by moving her ears up when he barked. I *love* your accent BTW


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a GReat Movie!! Once in a Life Time Shot...What a Look on Tilly's Face!! Harry is a BOld Devil isn't He!! Love'd It...Keep 'em Coming!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooh that Harry's a cheeky one! HEhe! Play got a bit wild after that first yap! Loved Tilly's reaction! So cute! They look like they will be the best of friends!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WoodysMum said:


> LOL!! I think Harry just wanted to watch Jeremy Kyle in peace.:doh:


:doh: Uh oh...caught me...ok, so I don't normally watch Jeremy Kyle...I was still on lazy puppy days...normally hard at work by then *cough cough*

Thanks everyone for your comments, Harry is actually a year now and they are the best of friends and wrestle A LOT...


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

HE HE Nothing to be ashamed of im sure the Goldies love jeremy kyle thats my excuse and im sticking to it. :uhoh:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I just Love this Video!! I come back here every once n a while to just see Tilly's Face! So Cute! Hasn't Harry grown up now!! Ahhh Memories!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that's too funny, lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tilly's expression is just so cute. "What the heck was that noise?" And Harry has such spunk and spirit. Never gave up or backed down. I loved it when Tilly was bouncing on the couch back and forwards.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That look on her face was HILARIOUS! OMG! She looked so shocked!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Well Emma, I just watched the video about 3 times! Laughed out loud and showed the family, they all loved it too! I love the way they both get all unnecessary after Harry barked, especially when they both start chewing the sofa! I think Tilly was practising off ground touch... lol!!!

Just watching it makes me realise how much they benefit from having a doggy friend!!!

And I think that all GR's play in exactly the same way, very physical!!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL! That was very cute, I also love Tilly's facial expressions!
And I to LOVE! Your Accent, It's beautiful!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

That is one of the cutest videos I've ever seen. I love the look on Tillys face when Harry barks. I've played this over and over. Thanks so much for the chuckle.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i hadn't seen this before - how adorable!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Really made me Lol too. I love Tilly at the end when she is bouncing around desperate to get away from that squeaky little article with razor sharp teeth! I thought you said that Harry was the Wuss? 
I love the way that Tilly although physical was really very gentle. So sweet the two of them.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I had to play it a few times too to see that look of shock again. Too cute!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh I haven't watched this vid in ages, thanks for bringing it up again as it made me reminisce and smile! I can't believe how small Harry once was, Tillys looks HUGE in comparison...aw they do play so well together...and I love how gentle she was (and still is) infact she should tell him off more now but she doesn't, lets the little bugger get away with murder!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,This priceless! Tilly's reaction is very funny.Thanks for the smile.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so funny - pictures like that are priceless.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG too cute hahah


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Emma, that is too funny! Tilly keeping her distance on the settee and going in for a head thump when wee Harry gets yippy....you must have laughed your tush off all the time when Harry was little. Tilly could've crushed him, but obviously, she liked (likes) having him around....


----------

